# iOS App Bug; TiVo CSR Tells Me that the iOS/Android Apps are Made by Apple/Google



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I've been having a minor issue with my TiVo App on iOS 8.02 on my iPad. When I look at What To Watch, the column labeled Shared by Friends is always blank. My app is connected to Facebook and I'm signed in. I don't recall seeing anything listed here and I couldn't find anything by searching TCF or the TiVo Customer Support Forums. I decided to open up a chat with TiVo support this morning...



> Stuward: Thank you for contacting TiVo, my name is Stuward and I would be happy to assist you. Before we begin, can you tell me if you're an existing customer?
> Samuel Biller: I am an existing customer
> Stuward: Thank you! In order to verify your identity, can you please provide the following account information?
> 
> ...


Ok... perhaps I was a bit harsh on Stuward.. but geesh. I guess I need to reach out to Apple for TiVo App support.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, he is misinformed. It seems he has extended the Netflix / Amazon guidance to the IOS / Android app. Tivo has some work to do with their CSR's I think! 

For what it is worth I have never been able to get the Facebook, what to watch app to work either. It seems like a cool idea...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I received a phone call yesterday from TiVo on the issue. The exec was very apologetic for the incorrect information and indicated that the CSRs would be trained to provide the correct information regarding the organic apps. TiVo is looking into the Facebook video linking problem and will be following up in the near term as to the status. :up:


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Ha ha for real. If google or Apple developed the app, it would look a hell of a lot better!

My favorite is the idea that you can "contact android"


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Heard back from TiVo's executive relations team today. They were able to replicate the problem of not having Facebook videos available internally but also suggested some steps to me to work around the issue. It appears that the "no video's available from friends at this time" is somewhat isolated to my Facebook account. I was able to connect my mom's Facebook account and my wife's Facebook account to my iOS TiVo app and the column on WTWN populates. I do find it interesting that when I select a video to watch in the column it is only available to play directly on the iPad (i.e., not on the TV). I'm still playing around with it but no matter what privacy or security settings I change on my Facebook account, I can't seem to get a Facebook video feed to show up. Has anyone on TCF had the ability to play a Facebook video on their TV?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

It appears that the problem is somehow linked to my Facebook account. I'm able to log into some other family facebook accounts and see suggested videos from friends. I've tried to adjust security settings, privacy settings, and even deactivated and reactivated my account but no luck getting the videos from friends to populate. When I do use another facebook account and see videos listed they are only available to be played locally on the iPad... i.e., not available to stream to the TV.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

See, I have the same problem.... What are your facebook security settings?

I am pretty locked down.


----------

